# Anyidea idea what's going on??



## Mammy86 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Emilycaitlin, 

I had a my beta hcg checked last Friday  at 9dp5dt of 2 blasts! I tested Monday morning and got a positive, then went to my doctor for repeat bloodtests, she then told me my level from Friday was 10, she phoned me Monday evening to say it had risen to 42! So I contacted my clinic in Prague and they came back to me suggesting it was probably an ectopic pregnancy and asked could I get scanned, however my hospital ate saying it's too early for a scan!! I am terrified it is an ectopic pregnancy, do you think when it's so early, I'm 4weeks 4 today it would need surgical removal? Have repeat bloods again tomorrow but I'm not very hopeful


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

We don't really deal with early pregnancy as midwives, but I'm not sure how the Prague clinic can be so convinced from just two results. There wouldn't be any benefit at the moment of scanning you, as even if it is ectopic, it wouldn't be clear now. Would your hospital do any more bloods for you?

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Mammy86 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks so much for your reply  Everyone except the clinic seems to be saying that there very quick to be jumping to the conclusion of an ectopic! I just had repeat bloods done this morning so hopefully will have the result this afternoon. I will let you know! 

Thanks again for the reply xx


----------



## Mammy86 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi again, results today show an
Increased hcg but only to 60 so there not after doubling! So an ectopic is looking likely because they are rising but slowly   in your experience does an ectopic always require surgery?? 

Thanks
Mammy86


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

As far as I'm aware, there is medication to stop the egg growing, and it would then be reabsorbed into the tissues, but the most common one treatment is surgery. However, this is dealt with by a gynae nurse rather than midwives, so my information could well be out dated now. I'm really sorry you are having to go through this Hun,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Mammy86 (Aug 2, 2011)

Emilycaitlin, Thanks for your reply. Im trying to stay away fromm FF at the mo. My levels continued to rise slowly, peaked at 74, dropped to 54 and 48hrs later went to 125. eventually today my clinic told me to stop medication and it is either ectopic or miscarriage. Terrified its ectopic but praying its not, or if it is it will come away itself! Thanks for your help xx FF really is such a huge support for all us women


----------

